# Strut Tower Bars



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I just got my bars from a dude from E-BAY

Is there a way I can paint them?
I want them blue.

They are all chrome except the plates that you bolt down.
The front is Black and the rear is blue.

Any ideas on how i can get these painted
I am not good with spraypaint I always seem to make it have alot of spots in it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

go get some engine enamel from pep boys and spray it on and also get some clear coat to. Spray in one direction so it wont look funky.

hope that helps.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

cant u read I am not good with spray paint


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Then go get some engine enamel from pep boys and have a friend spray it on. There is no other alternative, I think, without using spray paint, which is cheap. Just go lighly over the bar from left to right and let it try, then do another coat, stop, another, and so on. Dont just spray and spray and spray on the same spot, thats how you mess it up. Just lightly add coats, and you wont have the runs.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If you really want to do it right, have them powdercoated.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

the powdercoating process would cost more than the bars themselves ........and painting with a spray can is HELLA easy. You prolly spray TOO close to what youre trying to spray..also, some stuff needs to be sanded and primered before spraying(not the bars)


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

FatBoy4 said:


> *cant u read I am not good with spray paint *


he was only trying to help you out


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

u can always take it to a shop and see how much they would charge u?(rape)


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

It is time you learn how to spray paint. You will get screwed by paint shops and spray paint is cheap and plentiful.

Spray Painting 101:

1. Paint sticks best to (and looks best) on completely smooth surfaces. Sand paper is your friend, you want to sand the hell out of it to make it as smooth as possible. Begin w/ a rough grit to smooth out the surface. However, in this case you are painting metal so this probably isn't an issue. Additionally, since you are painting something in the engine bay make sure it will stand up to the high temp.

2. You want a lot of light coats rather than a few heavy coats. Heavy coats create a 'sticky' look that is neither smooth to the touch nor looks good. You want VERY light coats, the first couple of coats should not even completely cover the base color.

3. Sand in between each coat. This removes the rough spots on the paint and lets future coats stick better. Use sand paper w/ a very light grit (remember, the higher grit, the smoother the paper) to LIGHTLY remove imperfections.

4. Continue steps 2 and 3 until you have a very smooth, high gloss finish. 

5. Cover w/ a couple of coats of clear coat to protect against wear and tear. Sand in between coats.

As you can see, SANDING is the key, I cannot stress this enough. It is the difference between a great paint job and a crappy one. Remember, they invented paint thinner for a reason if you screw up.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

zeno said:


> *It is time you learn how to spray paint. You will get screwed by paint shops and spray paint is cheap and plentiful.
> 
> Spray Painting 101:
> 
> ...


there u go!


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *go get some engine enamel from pep boys and spray it on and also get some clear coat to. Spray in one direction so it wont look funky.
> 
> hope that helps. *


 u should sand it a little first and put some primer.............trust me, u can do it urself, its not that hard...........just make sure u tape of what u dont want painted first............

-Robb-


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

nismoprincess
He is a good buddy of mine on AIM I was just messing wiht him..


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well I just did what yall say. Have a friend do it..

He was all done with the TOP and then started to paint the bottom side. then the bar FELL ruining the nice look we had on top.
So does anyone have any good remover I could use to start all over??


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

zeno said:


> * Remember, they invented paint thinner for a reason if you screw up. *


You can get paint thinner at about any hard ware store, or anywhere that they sell paint. That will do the job perfectly.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> So does anyone have any good remover I could use to start all over??


Sand the top layers off and then use paint thinner to get rest off.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Do it in color crome


----------

